# Frog with Fangs!



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

New species of flying frog discovered in Vietnam. Has fangs as a tadpole a first in the frog world!!! Plus what has to be one of the coolest frog names ever "The vampire flying frog"

Newly discovered frog has fangs as a tadpole - Science/Technology - NewsObserver.com


----------



## angelicia (Jan 11, 2011)

That's so funny! I would love to see a tad with fangs.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see what the fangs are used for.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha I saw this in the News and Observer yesterday and thought about posting it but figured someone must have already done it. Crazy. I only saw a pic of the grown frog, do they have any of the tads with fangs?


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool. And a NC connection as well. Thanks!

Zac


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Frogs with fangs that fly? Well, I don't like this.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing.....I wonder if the fangs are for holding on to like a fish or something while it eats the slime and bactria off the fish's slime coat......Pretty interesting.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like I need to take a trip to the NC Museum of Natural History. Gotta see me some tad fangs.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Theres a pic of the tadpoles fangs in this article...

Vampire flying frog - the latest species discovered

They are guessing that they are not used for hunting but more to hang on to the edges of the holes they are laid in or something similar. Apparently they are laid high up in the trees.

Very cool, thanks for posting!

Georgia


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

They definitely look more like grasping tools than anything else to me...N&O article mentioned that the frogs spawn 40 feet up in trees or something. Could help to avoid falls? Reminds me of one of those infamous catfish in the Amazon in that picture...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats pretty cool,whats next franken frogs lol


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Technically, fangs are hollow...these aren't fangs. Just big buck teeth.

But still cool, nonetheless.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Buck tooth tads might be even cooler than fang tads.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cool, perhaps the tads use the fangs to grasp on the back of the frog while the frog glides around the canopy searching for other spots to deposit the tad?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

vampire flying frog would be an awesome band name! muahahaha!! 
very cool article.


----------

